# Bass in the Grass



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Lake Bastrop is choked full of eel grass, and other bass habitat vegetation, making it one of the top hot spots in Texas. The spring months of April, May, and June offer world class fly rod action, especially for the kayak angler who can paddle into skinny water, not accessible to most power boats. (If possible, plan your trip for the middle of the week . . . . Fri-Sun can be a boating circus)

Yesterday, my good friend and Texas Outdoor Writer, Jim Darnell, and I launched our kayaks at daybreak. Ripples, rings, and splashes from feeding fish heightened our anticipation as we paddled for our destination.

I tied on a small #8 yellow popper, and shook out a loop on my 9ft, 5wt rod. Floating line and a furled monofilament leader is recommended, keeping your offering high on the surface and away from the green salad, just inches below.

My first cast landed a couple of feet beyond the grass line, just off a submerged point on the south shore of the lake. A vigorous gurgle and pop was greeted with a viscous attack by the hungry largemouth lurking below. An explosive strike on a top water popper, with the pink glow of sunrise on the horizon, is about as good as it gets. 

This was the first of over 20 quality fish that came to the boat that morning. 

An hour or so later, we caught up to, Scott and Gordon, fishing the same area from their float tubes. They also were enjoying success, catching bass over three pounds, on their fly rods. Crazy Good!

We fished together for the next hour or so, catching great fish . . . laughing, joking, and having a blast. 

When the sun got higher, the clouds burned off, and the fishing slowed down. It was time to paddle back to the truck. 

However, I am always in search of the "one last fish". So, with Jim already at the boat ramp and walking to get the truck, I flung my fly into the shadows under a low hanging willow. Plunk, plop, pop, swirl and suck as the little yellow popper vanished from sight. Three pounds of grass and algae clung to my line, almost doubling the weight of the hefty largemouth at the other end. Finally, a couple of green lips emerged from the ball of vegetation, and the last fish of the day was hoisted up for a quick photo and release.

Wow! What a day. Friends, fishing . . . memories to keep, and a story to tell.

Let's go fishing


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks like a great day!
I can remember fishing Lake Bastrop in early 70's. Pretty lake.


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

looks like a real nice place to fly fish, i apreciate your elaborate reports.

.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Yup, there's nothing like a LMB top water bite on fly. How heavy is your leader - in case you have to bring home the salad with the bass?


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

There have been some good days fly fishing topwater for largemouth bass here in North Texas as well. I think fly fishers sometimes don't think outside the box, and try a topwater on a lake clogged with heavy vegetation this time of year, *but it does work!* I get a huge rush from waiting for the take when I see the fish actually hit. Some of these bass are actually crashing down on flies from above.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like an awesome time. Could you fish those areas from a shallow drafting boat with a trolling motor? Or are you paddling through grass that would choke up the TM?


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Your best bet would be to raise up the motor and push yourself through with the pole


----------

